# Brian Cobb arrested



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Reposted from another site but I'm having trouble finding the new story myself:

Mother Arrested For Allegedly Selling Obscene Pictures Of Her Kids

POSTED: 3:10 pm CDT September 9, 2005
UPDATED: 3:33 pm CDT September 9, 2005

ANNISTON, Ala. -- A Fruithurst mom has been arrested for allegedly selling thousands of obscene photos of her three children wearing only diapers.

Michelle Stevenson, 33 years old, was arrested Sept. 1, on charges of enticing children for indecent purposes.

Police said Stevenson had been taking orders for the photos from an Internet community with a sexual diaper fetish since the summer of 2004 and had been paid more than $10,000.

Enticing children for indecent purposes is punishable by one-to-10 years in prison.

The Department of Human Resources took custody of Stevenson's children, who are five, seven and 15 years old.

Brian Cobb of Michigan owned the web site and was arrested Thursday on similar charges.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

ahh, its 2005. Somebody's messing with me I guess


----------



## Is3enough (Nov 12, 2005)

So is this true? I am so glad to hear that he was arrested if this is true! I remember how afraid I was for my kids and my friends kids when I heard about this guy!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I remember reading that last year. Has anyone heard anything more up to date ?


----------

